# Which CA Brand?



## GrantH (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm looking on Amazon and they range from 35-50 bucks for a set including one of each viscosity and accelerator. I look on woodcraft and each bottle is 15-20 dollars + accelerator. 

Does it differ that much?


Edit: i'm leaning towards the rockler brand stuff.


----------



## alphageek (Dec 15, 2011)

Differences - maybe.   For me most of them work as long as I don't let them get really old.

The resident expert and seller of CA here at IAP is monty...  If you look for threads about CA, his prices and materials are great.   Its the brand I use unless I run out or let mine get too old without realizing it (then I hit the local hobby shop)

http://woodenwonderstx.com/ZC_WoodenWonders/


----------



## ryvnd2001 (Dec 15, 2011)

I only use "hot stuff" glue and accelerator.


----------



## GrantH (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow, his prices are more than fair. I think i'll support him.


----------



## t001xa22 (Dec 15, 2011)

I completely agree about Monty. He has made me a solid customer. It shows that there is quite a markup in prices with the big retailers.


----------



## GrantH (Dec 15, 2011)

Just ordered through Monty, glad I can support a fellow turner in a small way. Thanks for the lead guys.


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 15, 2011)

GrantH said:


> I'm looking on Amazon and they range from 35-50 bucks for a set including one of each viscosity and accelerator. I look on woodcraft and each bottle is 15-20 dollars + accelerator.
> 
> *Does it differ that much?*
> 
> ...


 
Lean whichever way you want, In my years of using CA for both assembly and CA finishes I've tried several brands, been at others shops and used their brands and honestly don't think their is any appreciable difference between any of the major brands floating around in the woodturning world.

I personally use EZ Bond since we used to get together and do little group buys getting it wholesale.  But I have since changed my strategy and don't buy in bulk anymore since I just went through a bout with old CA and threw out a LOT of old glue.

This time of year you might look around for suppliers who are offering sales.


----------



## GoatRider (Dec 15, 2011)

Has anybody used the low-odor version of CA? It's more expensive, but it saves your sinuses. I used to use that when I was building model airplanes, but haven't tried it with pens yet.

EDIT: like this one: http://www.hobby-lobby.com/super_gold_thin_odorless_foam_safe_ca_1_oz_1034647_prd1.htm


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 15, 2011)

GoatRider said:


> Has anybody used the low-odor version of CA? It's more expensive, but it saves your sinuses. I used to use that when I was building model airplanes, but haven't tried it with pens yet.
> 
> EDIT: like this one: http://www.hobby-lobby.com/super_gold_thin_odorless_foam_safe_ca_1_oz_1034647_prd1.htm


 
I've never tried the low odor CA but to combat odors when I apply CA finishes I have a waste basket, pair of scissors, paper towels and a small 8" fan on hand. I have learned that the offensive odor doesn't come from the application itself, but from the curing and smoking CA on the paper towel so......

1. As I apply the CA, after each coat I will hold the folded paper towel over the waste basket and cut off the section I just used then proceed to another coat and will follow this ritual until finished. I rarely smell anything doing this since all the odor is near the floor in the waste basket.

2. If I am doing several pens at once I will place the fan to the right of the lathe and turn it on low. With this slight breeze, I smell nothing as the odor is blown away as fast as it is created.

Just a suggestion but this might keep you from having to buy the more expensive CA.

Before my wife bought me a waste basket and _made_ me use it the little cutoff squares would wind up all over the floor and whenever someone would visit they would see hundreds of these little white squares and wonder what on earth I was up to.


----------



## burr (Dec 15, 2011)

If I want the best finish I will only use CA from Monty, I have tried several others and so far for me, nothing else compares.


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 15, 2011)

GrantH said:


> Just ordered through *Monty*, glad I can support a fellow turner in a small way. Thanks for the lead guys.


 
This is the only CA I'll buy for my finishes!  You can't get a better price for CA anywhere and it's always new stock.  Good move


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 15, 2011)

burr said:


> If I want the best finish I will only use CA from Monty, I have tried several others and so far for me, nothing else compares.


Interesting, I never found a nickels worth of difference in the CA glues I tried and you seem to have noticed enough of a difference that nothing else compares.  What was it about the other brands that caused them to fall short in your mind?

Not being nosey, just want to avoid a brand if you encountered something we should be aware of.


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> burr said:
> 
> 
> > If I want the best finish I will only use CA from Monty, I have tried several others and so far for me, nothing else compares.
> ...


 
Always seems like fresh stock from Monty and who knows how long it has been on the shelf from other places...?  I just know that CA coming out of his camp flows like gold over my pens!  Mental or not...it's a favorite that works.


----------



## Minotbob (Dec 15, 2011)

alphageek said:


> Differences - maybe.   For me most of them work as long as I don't let them get really old.
> 
> The resident expert and seller of CA here at IAP is monty...  If you look for threads about CA, his prices and materials are great.   Its the brand I use unless I run out or let mine get too old without realizing it (then I hit the local hobby shop)
> 
> http://woodenwonderstx.com/ZC_WoodenWonders/




What he said. Really happy with Monty's prices and quality.


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 15, 2011)

Not only for all the above reasons about what Monty sells, but if you do have a problem, he is always ready and wiling to lend a knowledgeable hand to solve the problem.  Monty gets all my glue business.  Great product, prices and support.
Charles


----------



## t001xa22 (Dec 16, 2011)

It may be that there is not really that much difference technically between various CA glues, but there is a world of difference in the freshness of Monty's inventory, and the fact that he redefines the meaning of customer service. This has been my experience so far. Until I started buying from him, I found that I had to carefully read expiration dates on store-stocked CA. Often, their rotation of shelf stock was lacking. I have been able to buy larger containers without worrying about premature setup. Just relating my own experience.


----------



## burr (Dec 16, 2011)

"Interesting, I never found a nickels worth of difference in the CA glues I tried and you seem to have noticed enough of a difference that nothing else compares. What was it about the other brands that caused them to fall short in your mind?"

So the CA I have tried CA from Wal-Mart, home depot, Lowes, Michaels, the dollar store, the only local woodworking store we had (which is now closed), the only modeling shop we have and then from Monty, the main difference I have found is the work ability, some of the CA I have got has been "gummy", some takes a long time to set, some sets really fast, some do not give any shine at all. What I have found in my personal experience is that the CA from Monty is the most consistent compared to the stuff I can get locally. And again this is only my experience.


----------



## bking0217 (Dec 16, 2011)

I also only use CA from Monty. I know this may sound strange but my CA finish actually improved just by switching to his stuff.


----------



## t001xa22 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have to agree with Brian. If all a person wants from a CA glue is adhesion, I would guess they may all be the same, but if you are doing finish work, you will land on one that seems to be more consistent than others. That is why I only use Monty's stock.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 19, 2011)

I think it comes down to freshness...but that's just a guess...

I know that my results are completely dependent on what accelerator I use, more than any other factor...


----------



## snyiper (Dec 19, 2011)

I also agree, I think Monty's may be the same as others only much fresher. I doubt the box stores and their wharehouse store this stuff with its end use in mind. I think the stuff in stores could be just as good if it were just as fresh. Why dont we ask them to put "Born on dates" on all CA so we will know the age? 
I know what I am getting with Monty and will stay a loyal customer, there is really no reason to leave or look at anything else!


----------



## 76winger (Dec 19, 2011)

I've been using Stickfast CA sold by Rockler and Woodturningz and haven't had any problems with it other than the time I used a different brand of accellerator and it smoked and bubbled up like CRAZY! Otherwise it's performed very well.

I haven't tried Monty's products yet, so I don't know how it compares other than the aforementioned price benefit.


----------



## about2 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Supplies from Monty*



GrantH said:


> Just ordered through Monty, glad I can support a fellow turner in a small way. Thanks for the lead guys.



I also just ordered from Monty.  Got my CA, accelerator and the nice 16oz spray can that you fill with an air pump (200 psi).  The spray comes with four different spray pattern "tops" from fine to regular.  I started using the medium spray for the accelerator and it works great.  

I'm also glad to support a fellow turner.  

Regards,
Doug


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Not only are Monty's products very good and his prices reasonable, he even PMed me that I was paying too much for one of his products because of the way I was ordering it.

I never bought gallons of accelerator because I thought that Haz Mat shipping on gallons would be cost prohibitive. Come to find out, shipping WAS INCLUDED. This saved me quite a bit of money and kept me from getting over run by small plastic bottles!

NOW THAT'S CUSTOMER SERVICE!


----------



## Monty (Dec 30, 2011)

about2 said:


> GrantH said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered through Monty, glad I can support a fellow turner in a small way. Thanks for the lead guys.
> ...


The manufacturers recommended pressure is 80-145psi and the maximum pressure should not exceed 200psi

I personally never run mine higher than 80.


----------



## GrantH (Dec 30, 2011)

He'll even save your life! lol


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Dec 30, 2011)

burr said:


> If I want the best finish I will only use CA from Monty, I have tried several others and so far for me, nothing else compares.



What Mike said.  Plus I like the viscosity chart showing comparisons of given viscosity equivalents and I like that each of his CAs have a noted cps rating.  Some vendors thick CA is what I use to use as Medium.


----------



## Robert111 (Dec 30, 2011)

76winger said:


> I've been using Stickfast CA sold by Rockler and Woodturningz and haven't had any problems with it other than the time I used a different brand of accellerator and it smoked and bubbled up like CRAZY! Otherwise it's performed very well.
> 
> I haven't tried Monty's products yet, so I don't know how it compares other than the aforementioned price benefit.



You know, I just came from the shop where i opened a new bottle of thin  Stick Fast (8 oz.) to finish a pen. I had lots of trouble with it and scraped it off three times. Finally I gave up on it and used some other brand I had (fortunately).

You know that's the last time for me with Stick Fast.


----------

